# Why will a ghost shrimp eat a live snail?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I just caught one of my ghost shrimps completely disemboweling a snail and eating the meat. Why did he do it? Is he starving? Has he gone feral or something? And will he eat a mystery snail(I have two)? Thanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ghost Shrimps are scavenger's not algae eater's so if there aren't enough leftover flakes or pellets, yeah he's hungry! The snail was probably already dead though since they don't go for live things.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ghost shrimp have been known to eat fry, as well as attack fish. They are opportunistic hunters so if one comes across a dying snail, yeah it'll finish it off and eat it. 

Your mystery snails are safe as long as they stay alive - with the door closed they are safe from attacks.

Too, something to keep in mind is that "ghost shrimp" is a generic name for a number of transparent shrimp species. Some are more aggressive than others (I remember hearing that the ones with the red bands on the claws are most aggressive), some are probably better hunters than others.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Apparently they will also fight for fresh meat. Unfortunately one of my guppies died (probably of age) and was lying on the ground. One shrimp started eating it and another shrimp came for a bite. The already eating shrimp WHACKED him sending the poor shrimp flying backwards. I said "OH!!!!!!" I guess when it comes to fresh meat, there better be enough for all the shrimp or they will fight for it. :-(


----------

